# Extraire photos



## AsianCrew (7 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

donc voilà ayant vendu mon macbook pro, j'avais sauvegardé toute mes photos dans l'iPad et il ce trouve que je n'arrive plus a les extraire, en le connecter a un autre mac ca ne marche pas, ni avec un PC, je suis passer par iphonebackupextractor, ca ne marche pas non plus, j'aimerais sauvegarder les photos sur un disque dur afin de libérer de la place sur l'iPad...

Ce problème et t'il déjà arrivé a quelqu'un?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2014)

Ce n'est pas un problème, c'est le fonctionnement logique du transfert de photo vers un iPad.

Déjà, mauvaise nouvelle, tes photos originales sont irrémédiablement perdues. Tu n'as dans ton iPad qu'une version optimisée pour cet appareil.

Ensuite, avec un logiciel comme Phone View (http://www.ecamm.com), tu peux récupérer ces images normalement.

Les iPhone, iPad et autre iPod, ne sont pas de système de sauvegarde, à moins de savoir ce que l'on fait réellement, une vraie sauvegarde dans l'appareil avec u logiciel de tierce partie. Les outils d'origine sont là pour fonctionner simplement et en étant synchronisé avec UN ordinateur. C'est l'ordinateur qui prime et non l'appareil qui lui est connecté.


----------



## PDD (7 Mai 2014)

Si tu as (comme je l'espère pour toi) une sauvegarde de ton Mac (TM ou autre) tu as toujours tes photos...


----------



## AsianCrew (7 Mai 2014)

Je vais essayer de les récupérer, merci pour vos réponses, je vous tien au courant, et aucune sauvegarde TM... Je serais pour la prochaine fois.



Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## AsianCrew (8 Mai 2014)

Merci beaucoup Gwen, j'ai pue récupérer toute mes vidéos et photos, et le logiciel et super simple, merci encore.


----------

